# Are these ok to put in my tank... see pic



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

Not sure what u would call them, a friend obtained them from a cave or something in Europe... just curious if it would cause problems in the tank


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

those are nice but i wouldn't put them into the tank not knowing what they are as they may change the water chemistry. personally, i'd probably hang them up in a shadow box somewhere.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

These stones probably crystalized out of water seeping into the cave. While they are probably mostly calcium carbonate, they'll also contain all kinds of other minerals from the soil and rock above, some of which are probably quite soluble. The blue rock almost certainly gets its color from copper salts, which are very toxic in aquaria.

I strongly recommend you not use these rocks in your tanks.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

k thanks.........


----------

